# Columbia ID help



## KingSized HD (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm not even sure if this is a middleweight or Ballooner but anybody have an idea what this is (model, approx year)? The seat looks like early 60s.

Even whether it's a Columbia? The sprocket, rear dropouts and pinched front fender look like a Columbia but I may be wrong. Thanks for any help. 

The full length "truss rod(?)" looks unique but original, I've never seen anything like this. 
No other pics available. Thanks for any help.
@MrColumbia


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 24, 2017)

Looks like a model Columbia had in the 60's called the "Apache" . There may have been a lower level model with that frame as well. I don't have access to my catalog scans right now a but will check them later and post if I can find it.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for your help @MrColumbia with that info I found this 2013 thread by @1959firearrow https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...ia-the-1964-columbia-apache-fire-arrow.38343/


----------

